# DC, Marvel or Neither



## Wellington (Sep 9, 2015)

ExtremelyBored said:


> Neither, I'm not really into comic books. But I love Watchmen! I've read Batman a few times and watched The Killing Joke.


Watchmen is one of the greatest comics in existence imo. I also think the movie is an ahead of its time masterpiece.

EDIT: Mentioning Watchmen, I have a new idea for an avatar...


----------



## ShatteredHeart (Jul 11, 2014)

Okay, so it's a mixed bag

Live action Movies = Marvel

Live action TV = DC (CW)

Animation = DC

Comics = Both

Games = Both


----------



## Riven (Jan 17, 2015)

Voted neither. Part of the reason why I think mangas are superior, especially since the art style and character design is more my taste.


----------



## Falling Foxes (Oct 19, 2016)

ShatteredHeart said:


> Games = Both


Really? That's interesting. What marvel games do you like?


----------



## Caveman Dreams (Nov 3, 2015)

Gone off Marvel, swinging for DC now.

After the crap that was Jessica Jones and the crap that was Luke Cage, I'm not sure why they don't just turn it into a Soap Opera.
Avengers got annoying as well, really cant be arsed to watch Civil War, it will be out in a decade or so on TV, I can wait till then.

DC seem to upping their game with Batman VS Superman and Suicide Squad.

Still a fan of Spiderman, Blade and Daredevil though (loved the Netflix series, especially Frank Castle). But other than that and a select few others, Marvel seems to be pretty gash now-a-days.


----------



## Hei (Jul 8, 2014)

I'm going to say Both.


----------



## Scarlet Eyes (May 15, 2015)

Marvel for their live-action movies, DC for their animation.

But overall, I prefer Marvel.


----------



## ShatteredHeart (Jul 11, 2014)

Falling Foxes said:


> Really? That's interesting. What marvel games do you like?



All old ones

*Marvel:*

X-MEN (SNES)
X-MEN (SEGA)
X-MEN 2 (SEGA)
X-MEN LEGENDS (GAMECUBE)
MARVEL VS CAPCOM 2 (DREAMCAST)
X-MEN (ARCADE)

DC:

Arkham series
DC Universe Online


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

Marvel characters as Batman


----------



## Sava Saevus (Feb 14, 2015)

I enjoy both.

DC for their comics / animated movies / shows. I hate their live action.

Marvel for their live action movies. Their animated shows are quite terrible.


----------



## Sava Saevus (Feb 14, 2015)

Roland Khan said:


> Marvel characters as Batman


Batman is DC. :mellow:


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

Schrodinger Savage said:


> Batman is DC. :mellow:


Um yeah, so? I want Marvel characters to go around Gotham dressed as Batman.


----------



## Sava Saevus (Feb 14, 2015)

Roland Khan said:


> Um yeah, so? I want Marvel characters to go around Gotham dressed as Batman.


Oh. I misunderstood the statement.


----------



## knightlevante (May 26, 2012)

Schrodinger Savage said:


> Batman is DC. :mellow:


And he is my husband. Thus, I choose DC roud:


----------



## Im FiNe (Oct 17, 2013)

I voted: Make Mine Marvel.

That's based upon the comics that I regularly read and collected especially in the 1980's - 1990's. I have watched both Marvel and DC cartoons over the years. I tend to like the Marvel movies more than the DC movies (but I'm a bigger critic of the Marvel movies regarding character presentation; and there's that DC multiverse thing that allows for differing iterations to exist in alternate realities which allows me to cut more slack). I watch superhero TV shows regardless if they are Marvel or DC (many more DC than Marvel on TV now unless one has access to Netflix) as long as I enjoy the characters and storyline.

Excelsior!


----------



## Ride (Jun 30, 2016)

I like both but I prefer Marvel.


----------



## Luminis (Aug 8, 2016)

Marvel anytime, though I think DC makes better animated movies and TV series (like Young Justice), though Marvel has it´s fair share too. In comics, I read more Marvel than DC, and while I still think Marvel is better in comics, DC isn´t half bad either and has some characters I really like. In the movie department, definitely Marvel. DC fucked up a lot of movies recently and Marvel´s movies are just gorgeous.


----------



## Miss Bingley (Jun 28, 2013)

Not a superhero fan, but I guess DC. Seems more diverse and has better developed villains.


----------



## Shinnicakes (Nov 14, 2016)

I honestly love both of them because SUPERHEROS DUUUUUUDE. But I have found I enjoy Marvel movies a lot more.


----------



## Atmey (Mar 28, 2011)

Neither, my cup of coffee is manga.


----------

